# Dewlaps



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm comparatively new to keeping pigeons. 
I've kept Birmingham Rollers for the last 18 months and get a great deal of fun from them. I have 30 rollers and 11 Turkish Dewlaps.
I found this forum whilst looking for information about the dewlaps. I only bought them a few nights ago that and I know absolutely nothing about them. I really am going to need all the help and advice that I can get. I'd like to try and keep and fly them properly.

Here are the birds that I picked up. I got them from a local man who also knew nothing about them. He couldn't even say which were cocks or hens and didn't know which were brothers and sisters. They were extremely cheap. I only paid £20 for eleven of them. 


















































I look forward to getting to know people and to getting my dewlaps sorted out and on the right track


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, very nice birds, I wish you were in the US. I have breed and flown Dewlaps for about 30 years. I think they are great. I will try to help you as much as i can. Do they have the dark eye, green as they say in Adana?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll have a good look at their eyes and get back to you. I'd really appreciate as much help as I can get.
Many thanks.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Great looking birds and a steal at that price. You should just have to settle them and trap train for 2 to 3 weeks. They don't home so you shouldn't have a problem. Send them up in 2 small kits. You never know what will happen on there first time out.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

Here in the UK, we normally pair the birds around Christmas, so I was thinking of playing things safe and breeding a few if I can, before letting them out.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

A friend of mine whose had pigeons a lot longer than I have, had a look at them yesterday and together, we've decided that I have 5 cocks and 6 hens. Unfortunately, I still haven't found out much about how to keep them. I don't know about the USA but it seems that they are pretty thin on the ground here in the UK.


----------

